# Have any expats learned Arabic?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in sales and quite often senior managers are Arabic., I'm wondering if I should learn some of the lingo. 

Has anyone cracked it? Plus what about reading and writing?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well my daughter is in first grade and has arabic 5 days a week. she helps and tells us what people are saying. I would love to learn it and thinking about buying the rosseta stone learn arabic software.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> well my daughter is in first grade and has arabic 5 days a week. She helps and tells us what people are saying. I would love to learn it and thinking about buying the rosseta stone learn arabic software.


هل يتوهم أحد الجنسين


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same, but to be honest, it looks like it would have been more useful to learn the Indian subcontinet languages rather than Arabic. I did give it a try, and if you aim for high managerial positions it is probably worth learning the language, basically speaking and reading


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> هل يتوهم أحد الجنسين


what has *Do you imagine one of the sexes* got to do with this thread????


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> what has *Do you imagine one of the sexes* got to do with this thread????


google translater sucks lmao


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> google translater sucks lmao


it was babblefish


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> it was babblefish


and i thought you were fluent in arabic you forced my hand so is google right or babblefish


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> and i thought you were fluent in arabic you forced my hand so is google right or babblefish



no idea, might as well be double dutch to me


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

shukran ya3la


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been taken up a Arabic course last month , N it helps since i learned the basic and the rest is all abt memerise n practice . it's cool .


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

beUself said:


> I have been taken up a Arabic course last month , N it helps since i learned the basic and the rest is all abt memerise n practice . it's cool .


I can teach you English if you want me too! N ok?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

I know "_inta himar_". Gets the local populace in a tizzy.


----------

